# I'll be late tomorrow morning (again)



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Because I'm so tired of my weekend that I always wake up late, but then work so much during the week that I can't keep up with the sleep without sacrificing social and relaxation time... 

In fact, it's also because I'm lazy in the morning and even setting my alarm clock 10 mins ahead of the real time has stoped working for me... And now my legs are hurting because of my weekend rides and my 8 to 6 day and I will also have the same schedule tomorrow...

I have no excuse to the fact I'm lazy, even if I try to create some, it all comes down to the fact I didn't had time for breakfast this morning, either for a lunch this Sunday and that I'm still typing that post at 11:50 PM...

I'm awful. And I know it.

David


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Sorry your attitude is the problem...

Clean-up your life...ie get a life.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

jeffscott said:


> Sorry your attitude is the problem...
> 
> Clean-up your life...ie get a life.


LOL. I have a wonderful life. Sometimes shitty, but still wonderful.

I'm not blaming anyone else then myself.

David


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

You know what you need? A new bike. Maybe a life too...but definitely a new bike. Nothing gets me out of bed and in the saddle like a new bike :lol:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

CommuterBoy said:


> You know what you need? A new bike. Maybe a life too...but definitely a new bike. Nothing gets me out of bed and in the saddle like a new bike :lol:


I already have a new bike, in fact I have quite a few bikes... And a life too.

The only thing missing is motivation to go to bed earlier and get up on time... But I got to say my days are pretty exhausting.

I commute every day and this is the best part. The worst part is the wake up before the commute...

David


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Maybe you have too much of a life. Are you in that transition between having a real job and not having a real job, where you still want to be nocturnal and live it up, but the 'boring old guy' lifestyle is calling you? Just give in man, it happens to all of us. First you start going to bed at 10:00, with the occasional 9:45 snuck in there, and next thing you know you are using phrases like 'spectacular sunrise' and having opinions on various brands of fabric softner.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

David C said:


> I commute every day and this is the best part.


Complaining?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

CommuterBoy said:


> Maybe you have too much of a life. Are you in that transition between having a real job and not having a real job, where you still want to be nocturnal and live it up, but the 'boring old guy' lifestyle is calling you? Just give in man, it happens to all of us. First you start going to bed at 10:00, with the occasional 9:45 snuck in there, and next thing you know you are using phrases like 'spectacular sunrise' and having opinions on various brands of fabric softner.


Lol again.

I'm in my last year of college and have quite some work with it. I also have plenty of personal project, bike build and maintenance and family events.

It will last for the next couple weeks, then winter will come and it will be calm again...

And its been a while since I went out in the evening, but I plan on it.

David


----------



## 86 slo-vo (Sep 4, 2011)

CommuterBoy said:


> Maybe you have too much of a life. Are you in that transition between having a real job and not having a real job, where you still want to be nocturnal and live it up, but the 'boring old guy' lifestyle is calling you? Just give in man, it happens to all of us. First you start going to bed at 10:00, with the occasional 9:45 snuck in there, and next thing you know you are using phrases like 'spectacular sunrise' and having opinions on various brands of fabric softner.


It will hit you out of nowhere, hell I'm only 21 and I can't remember the last time I saw 11pm. But waking up at 4:30 will do that.

It's like I went to sleep after a year long party and woke up married with 2 kids. Where did the good times go?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Dalton said:


> Complaining?


Hey, that`s MY favorite part! Get your own and leave mine to me!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> Hey, that`s MY favorite part! Get your own and leave mine to me!


Did I ever complained ?


----------

